# Italy Trip October 2009 - Kit List



## jhman (28 Aug 2009)

This is probably not the right spot to ask but I'll try anyway.

I am tentatively slated for the Veterans Affairs trip to Italy in October this year.

Does anyone have a kit list for this or something similar? ie Vimy

Silly me I spent my Logistik allotment on socks and tshirts and will now have to cash purchase the duplicate DEU pieces. I am looking for a kit list with the stuff I'll actually need (not the perfect world 10 of everything list).

I am a 11yr reservist and currently have only what I've needed - 1 complete set (boots, tunic, trousers, ls shirt & tie) plus 1 ss shirt for summer dress.

My OR and TRG Sgt can't get a definitive answer (or even something close)


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2009)

jhman said:
			
		

> This is probably not the right spot to ask but I'll try anyway.
> 
> I am tentatively slated for the Veterans Affairs trip to Italy in October this year.
> 
> ...




Oh my. It's too late now, but for next time you need socks and t-thirts ...

You are entitled to a new 'free' issue of 5 pairs each type of socks and 5 t-shirts each year from your supporting clothing stores.


----------



## jhman (15 Sep 2009)

No rush now. I got an answer but not the one I was looking for.

Trip has been scaled back for the time being. No Jr Ranks.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Sep 2009)

jhman said:
			
		

> No rush now. I got an answer but not the one I was looking for.
> 
> Trip has been scaled back for the time being. No Jr Ranks.



Shocking...


----------

